# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Spontane Blaren

## Marie

Enige maanden geleden ontdekte ik een blaar op mijn scheenbeen.
Ik dacht toen dat ie ontstaan was door een spet uit een pan of zo.
De blaar veroorzaakte een put die nog steeds niet geheel genezen is.

Vandaag ontdekte ik op datzelfde been maar nu aan de achterkant weer zo&#39;n blaar.
Ik heb de laatste dagen niet gekookt of iets anders gedaan wat dit zou kunnen veroorzaken.

Als ik nu terug kijk heb ik in de afgelopen jaren al verschillende van die blaren gehad.
en altijd opplekken war je ze logische wijs niet verwacht.
ze zitten te hoog op het been om bv door wrijving langsde schoen te komen of zo.

Iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn?

----------


## Marie

voor deze draad uit zicht verdwijnt haal ik hem nog maar eens omhoog.
Ik hoop nog steeds dat er iemand langs komt die dit herkent.

----------


## sil

ik zou als ik jou was heel snel naar de dokter gaan en je laten testen op suikerziekte

----------


## Marie

hoezo?

Daar ben ik al diverse malen op gechecked omdat ik enkele symptomen heb die ook op suikerziekte zouden kunnen duiden.
Maar er is nooit iets gevonden.

----------


## geaj

> Enige maanden geleden ontdekte ik een blaar op mijn scheenbeen.
> Ik dacht toen dat ie ontstaan was door een spet uit een pan of zo.
> De blaar veroorzaakte een put die nog steeds niet geheel genezen is.
> 
> Vandaag ontdekte ik op datzelfde been maar nu aan de achterkant weer zo'n blaar.
> Ik heb de laatste dagen niet gekookt of iets anders gedaan wat dit zou kunnen veroorzaken.
> 
> Als ik nu terug kijk heb ik in de afgelopen jaren al verschillende van die blaren gehad.
> en altijd opplekken war je ze logische wijs niet verwacht.
> ...


Hallo Marie,

Ik weet niet of je inmiddels al weet waar dit vandaan komt, maar mijn man heeft hetzelfde als jij, bij hem ontstaan er ook op verschillende plekken zo maar spontane blaren, ze zijn niet pijnlijk, zitten er zomaar, 1 heeft hij op z'n hand gehad, en de andere blaren eigenlijk allemaal op z'n onderbenen, ook wij weten niet wat dit kan zijn, het duurt ook best lang voordat ze weer verdwijnen, en die op zijn hand heeft idd een soort van litteken achtergelaten.

----------


## denel

herpes :Mad:

----------


## christel1

Denel, herpes is wel pijnlijk hoor.. dat voel je aankomen dus nee ik denk niet dat het herpes is..... 
http://www.huidconsult.nl/portal/ind...a-Simplex.html

Lijken de symptomen daarop ? Misschien dan toch eens langs de huidarts langsgaan en aangezien al getest is dat het geen diabetes kan zijn toch bij Marie.... het kan ook van diabetes komen maar daar laat je je dan beter eens op testen .... 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## TalithaRebecca

Hallo Marie,

Ik ben nu op google aan het zoeken. Ken iemand die er ook last van heeft. 
Kom tot nu toe op dit uit: Pemphigus vulgaris

Ik hoop niet dat dit het is, maar zal als ik u was even naar de huisarts gaan.

Suc6 ermee.

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pemphigus_vulgaris

----------

